# I couldn't help myself. Introducing Nazgûl



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

He's a copper dragon OHM from xman bettas. I was browsing aquabid and just had to have.
































































This was his photo on aquabid (photo by xman bettas). His color isn't quite that good at the moment. But the light I'm using there's no telling what color range it is either. Probably blue for a small reef or something lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is stunning!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY!! Glad you bought him before I was tempted to!


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

wow... i would like to get a dragon one day...


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

Heh.. I was tempted to buy two!! he had a non dragon copper that had a deep emerald green body. It sold for major bucks though.

I love Nazgûl even if he doesn't get his green and copper colors back, although I hope he does!



doggyhog said:


> OH MY!! Glad you bought him before I was tempted to!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW!! So YOU'RE the one that bought that guy! 
He's got really big eyes compared to my Friedrich... maybe a strain difference?


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

His head is a different shape than Nāga's too. Bigger eyes, set wider apart, head is wider and flatter... more like the orignal wild type bettas


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW! I've never seen a betta this color, gorgeous! Makes me want one this color now.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

OH MY G! Hes beautiful! Good photo quality too! Usually it take me like 10-15 tries before i get a good one!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Gahhhhhh I can't even speak!lol *drools* You might have to lock him up!lol jkkk


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, what a looker! congrat's, I'm jealous now *lol*


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL.... I dont mean to thread jack, but have you ever had any problems buying on aquabid, or using a transshipper? Im a little nervous to do it!


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the first time I've done it and I was scared too... but it was very easy and flawless communication. When I won the auction I sent the seller payment for the fish and the shipping to the transhipper (5$). He sent me an email with the shipment dates and what transhipper they were going to so I could pick one. He supplied email and phone numbers for them all. Then he emailed the shipper I chose (Linda) with a CC to me and from there all I had to do was email her and get the shipping quote to here.

BTW... nice DSM! looks very modded?



Mitsufishi said:


> BEAUTIFUL.... I dont mean to thread jack, but have you ever had any problems buying on aquabid, or using a transshipper? Im a little nervous to do it!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is stunning! I love him! I love the name too, Lord of the Rings? Unless I'm thinking of something lol. He's gorgeous


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yup! LOTR



nochoramet said:


> He is stunning! I love him! I love the name too, Lord of the Rings? Unless I'm thinking of something lol. He's gorgeous


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's what I thought. It fits! He's gorgeous..congrats!


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Danielle said:


> BTW... nice DSM! looks very modded?



Extremely... http://dt.publishpath.com (so i dont clutter this up)

I am just nervous about the whole transhipper deal, I know I will have to pay shipping to them also. I just wasnt wanting to to end being a couple hundred bucks or something crazy!!


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

It was only 40$ for overnight shipping, box and a heatpack.

oh and NICE CAR! I used to drag race... for 3 years. My own car was never that fast, but I have driven a low 9sec car. Now I go around corners instead 

I moved to oregon from oklahoma... Duncan though.



Mitsufishi said:


> Extremely... http://dt.publishpath.com (so i dont clutter this up)
> 
> I am just nervous about the whole transhipper deal, I know I will have to pay shipping to them also. I just wasnt wanting to to end being a couple hundred bucks or something crazy!!


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ouch so the one I want will cost me about 80. Lol. Oh well
Duncan is not to far from me. 
Autocross huh?


Danielle said:


> It was only 40$ for overnight shipping, box and a heatpack.
> 
> oh and NICE CAR! I used to drag race... for 3 years. My own car was never that fast, but I have driven a low 9sec car. Now I go around corners instead
> 
> I moved to oregon from oklahoma... Duncan though.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

He really is gorgeous. I'm sure his color will return


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Been a fish guy for a long time and never seen a betta quite like that guy...he's very nice! Question: The "Dragon" part of his name...does that come from the distinct markings around the scales or where? Have just recently started appreciating the 'lil buggers and I'm trying to get the lingo down.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

In order for them to be a dragon, their scales on the whole body need to be the same color. So for example, her betta's whole body is copper. Most bettas have no or little coloring on their head and the rest of the body is different colors. Here are pictures that I found online to help explain better.

Dragon betta: http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/yellow-indigo-betta-fish.jpg

Regular betta: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/anabantoids/images/Betta(bluemale)WFA_Ap4Be.jpg


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

hes awesome


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> In order for them to be a dragon, their scales on the whole body need to be the same color. So for example, her betta's whole body is copper. Most bettas have no or little coloring on their head and the rest of the body is different colors. Here are pictures that I found online to help explain better.
> 
> Dragon betta: http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/yellow-indigo-betta-fish.jpg
> 
> Regular betta: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/anabantoids/images/Betta(bluemale)WFA_Ap4Be.jpg


Don't mean to steal the thread...sorry. Ok, got the body color part...now aren't BOTH bettas pictured what are known as "butterfly" because of one color, basically, wrapped around the body color, sort of speak?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll PM you so we don't use up this thread.


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

try betty splendens! she has some fantastic fish.. That's where my other betta came from (the one in my avatar). And she's in the US.

no autocross.... I get orange cone confusion... mostly back roads that would put a lot of tracks to shame... and some closed road course stuff.



Mitsufishi said:


> Ouch so the one I want will cost me about 80. Lol. Oh well
> Duncan is not to far from me.
> Autocross huh?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

LOOOOVE him! Congrats! His name is perfect.


----------

